# Productive 2 days



## SWFisher (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey guys,

Went out Monday and had 4 rooster finds and 2 kills. My setter just keeps exceeding my expectations every hunt. Yesterday we had 4 rooster finds and 0 rooster kills. I think if that dog could hold a gun I would be dead.  I did manage to drop 1 quail. 

Has anyone had a problem with a dog suddenly pointing the dead bird instead of a retrieve?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

looks like you got a great dog. I have yet to get out but looks like the birds are out there.


----------



## SWFisher (Aug 15, 2005)

Yup they are out there. I was worrried about the quail population after last winter. The 78 blizzard just about completely wiped em out. I think thay made it through last winter due to the fact that the temp did not stay too low for too long. I was surprised that I found wild pheasant where I was hunting. These dudes had nice long beaks and tails and flew circles around any pen raised bird.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Sweet. I can't wait until I can report that my E setter is doing as well. Working on it. How old is your dog? Any pics?


----------



## SWFisher (Aug 15, 2005)

I have a 3 year old E Setter that I bought locally. I completely lucked out on this dog. The guy I bought him from was getting on in age and this was going to be his last litter out of his prize grouse dog (bitch). The sire and 2 littermates have been a huge success in shoot to retrieve trials. Me, I cannot afford the whole field trial scene and honestly dont have much interest. I just like a good gun dog. I also have a 2 year old female from Havelock up in North Dakota. (since I lucked out on the male I dropped some bucks on the female). I am having real trouble to get her to hunt a good range. She would be a great Open Dog but so far not a good walking gun dog. I do not have any pic that I can post. (all real prints and I have no scanner.) 

Where are you from? I am always looking for hunting buddies!

I am west of the Dayton area pretty close to Farmersville.

Any pics of your setter?


Josh


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Hi Josh!
Congrats on a great dog...Keep using the phrase "dead bird"" when your dog approaches the downed bird...Save a kill or two for yard training and when you toss the bird repeat "dead bird"...Eventually work the "shot" into your training, firing the gun when the bird is tossed...Keep repeating "Dead Bird" and through repetition you should be good to go....I am not a pro, this is just how I am doing it with my dog...
Good Luck!!! As far as your female ranging so far....Those plains and western dogs definitely have some RUN. Especially if they have trial blood..I will defer on that one to a pro...Best of luck this season with your dogs....

Hawk


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Josh,
Here are some pics of my female English Setter, Belle. These were taken in September when she was about 5 months old:


























She has gotten bigger now, filled out, and has started getting "feathers" on her legs and tail. She'll be spayed soon and I'm having an identification chip implanted (it helps that my father is a veterinarian). At about 4 months old she was retrieving launched and thrown dummies very well. I have tried hunting her a few times, but she's still very much a puppy (almost 7 months) and not really ready to be let off the check cord out in the field. We're _really_ concentrating on obediance. She knows "dead bird" very well. I started doing that with last season's grouse and woodcock wings early on.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

SteelMagoo, What a Beautiful Dog. I love the looks of the English Setters. Best of luck with her...I can't wait until you can start posting some hunting reports!!!! Anyway, Thanks for the Pics


Hawk


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Great Job SW! As for pointing dead birds, my GSP will retrieve grouse and woodcock but when it comes to pheasants she just finds them and then starts looking back at me to come and get it. I'm not a big field trial guy so as long as the dog can find the dead bird I'm a happy camper. My GSP also points turtles, groundhogs and when I have a bird in the vest she points me.


----------



## SWFisher (Aug 15, 2005)

Rob,
Hey I am with you there! As long as the dog points and finds the dead birds, I am a happy camper!

Steel,

Great lookin setter! Did you find her locally?


----------

